# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Princeton's Textbook?

## сэи

Wasn't sure where to put this so hope this isn't the wrong place. 
I've been reading around the forum a bit and I see Princeton's University Textbook mentioned a lot. But none of the links to it work and my goggle searches haven't given me any results. 
I am then asking if anyone can provide a link as I would like to see a sample of the textbook. Or maybe someone could put it up somewhere where it could be downloaded? I can't get any information on it, so I'm not sure if it's still free. Hopefully it is. ^.^ 
Thank you.

----------


## сэи

No one?   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> No one?

 Try searching this forum. There must be at least half a dozen links to the course or individual downloadable files from it here. 
Edit: I have found the URL, but it seems to be dead now... Anyway, it is/was http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA101/

----------


## сэи

I appreciate the reply, but honestly, I have to ask: did you read my post? 
I think I clearly said I had search the forums and none of the links was working... 
That is why I asked that if someone still had it currently on their computer, if they could upload it somewhere. 
Well... thanks anyway.

----------


## translationsnmru

Ah, my bad.   ::  
But are you sure you didn't edit the original post? I took a look at it soon after you had originally posted it (didn't read it thoroughly, I confess), and I got the impression that you were asking  wth it is at all. 
When I saw that you bumped your post I tried to try and help w/o re-reading the original post... uh... well...  :: .

----------


## сэи

Nope, didn't edit it.   ::   
But thanks, I appreciate you trying to help.   ::

----------


## Winifred

Well, you got me curious.  Princeton must have dropped their free course, but I did find this: http://webdb.princeton.edu/dbtoolbox/qu ... ge=russian  
Don't get excited, I couldn't get the links to work, BUT you can google the individual suggestions and find sites that way.  For example:http://russian.cornell.edu/grammar/index.htm  
The fonts don't all come in on this computer, and I've got to run, but it is a start.   
MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology) used to have some Russian lessons posted, you might try them, too.

----------


## Winifred

I guess MIT does not offer free Russian courses, but they have a wonderful list of other free selections: http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/courses/courses/index.ht 
Here's a nice set of exercises from University of Denver: http://www.du.edu/langlit/russian/grammarx.htm  
The motherlode!  http://www.multilingualbooks.com/freele ... .html#free  
Have fun! 
We are having a quiet Saturday, I guess, the hub is watching football......We are in for the evening, our son has a friend over....всего хорошего!

----------


## сэи

Thank you.   ::  
I will check those out. Though I don't usually like studying through the computer. I prefer having a book in my hands. ^^' 
Thanks though.

----------


## Forrest

The complete Princeton Russian course is available for free downloading at the following site:  http://www.freelanguagecourses.com/ 
The author, Dr. David Freedel, has graciously made it available, although he is interested in hearing from those who use it, so please do send him a brief e-mail to let him know how much his work, and his generosity, is appreciated by those learning Russian.

----------


## rainbowworrier

This is the most fantastic resource and I would love to tell Dr Freedel that! Anyone know his e-mail address?

----------


## Forrest

His e-mail address is david.freedel AT gmail.com. 
I think it's great that he made the course available to anyone who wants it, and so hope people will write him to thank him.

----------

